# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  Mừng sinh nhật nào!

## CKD

Thời gian thấm thoát thoi đưa.. chóp mắt cái 1 năm rồi các bác ạ. Em mạo muội xin ý kiến offline tụ họp chém gió, nhân đó mừng diễn đàn mình được 01 tuổi luôn ạ.

Nhìn lại lịch em thấy ngày *31/10/2014* tới (_nhằm ngày thứ 6_) cũng sát ngày nghỉ.. cũng là ngày khai sinh của diễn đàn. Nên em nghĩ off ngày đó cũng được ạ. Với em thì em thích ngày đó vì dạo này lịch tối T7 và CN em dành cho thiên thần của em  :Big Grin: .

Không biết ý kiến của các bác thế nào ạ?. Nếu dời ngày khác (sớm hơn hay muộn hơn) cũng vô tư.. em là trùm xếp lịch nên không sao ạ. Kiểu gì em cũng tham gia.. dù là sáng trưa chiều tối.

Nhớ lại cái vụ đá đít gì đó.. em cũng muốn anh em tỉnh táo xíu để trao đổi nhiều hơn. Biết đâu off xong anh em ta có được một vài team (nhóm) nhỏ, nghiêm cứu vài đề tài trọng tâm có thể ứng dụng vào cuộc sống thì sao?. Biết đâu năm sau.. CNC PRO chúng ta có vài ông chủ nhỏ được đá đít từ cái buổi off này  :Wink: . Vấn đề này anh em cũng góp ý để mở rộng nội dung nhé.

À, ngoài ra nếu muốn off bia đen (theo ý nguyện ai đó) em cũng chìu các bác, muốn mấy chai em chìu mấy chai ạ  :Big Grin: .

----------

anhcos, ít nói, diy1102, duonghoang, Khoa C3, liemgc, Nam CNC, ngocanhld2802, TigerHN, Tuấn, vanlam1102

----------


## Susan Trần

> Thời gian thấm thoát thoi đưa.. chóp mắt cái 1 năm rồi các bác ạ. Em mạo muội xin ý kiến offline tụ họp chém gió, nhân đó mừng diễn đàn mình được 01 tuổi luôn ạ.
> 
> Nhìn lại lịch em thấy ngày *31/10/2014* tới (_nhằm ngày thứ 6_) cũng sát ngày nghỉ.. cũng là ngày khai sinh của diễn đàn. Nên em nghĩ off ngày đó cũng được ạ. Với em thì em thích ngày đó vì dạo này lịch tối T7 và CN em dành cho thiên thần của em .
> 
> Không biết ý kiến của các bác thế nào ạ?. Nếu dời ngày khác (sớm hơn hay muộn hơn) cũng vô tư.. em là trùm xếp lịch nên không sao ạ. Kiểu gì em cũng tham gia.. dù là sáng trưa chiều tối.
> 
> Nhớ lại cái vụ đá đít gì đó.. em cũng muốn anh em tỉnh táo xíu để trao đổi nhiều hơn. Biết đâu off xong anh em ta có được một vài team (nhóm) nhỏ, nghiêm cứu vài đề tài trọng tâm có thể ứng dụng vào cuộc sống thì sao?. Biết đâu năm sau.. CNC PRO chúng ta có vài ông chủ nhỏ được đá đít từ cái buổi off này . Vấn đề này anh em cũng góp ý để mở rộng nội dung nhé.
> 
> À, ngoài ra nếu muốn off bia đen (theo ý nguyện ai đó) em cũng chìu các bác, muốn mấy chai em chìu mấy chai ạ .


hiiiiiiiiii. "được" các Bác "yêu" quý và biết đến vì là đội spam diễn đàn. 1 lần nữa E vô cùng xin lỗi các Bác trong diễn đàn mình ạ!!!!
Chúc các Bác trong diễn luôn vui vẻ và luôn sáng tạo ạ!!!!!!!

----------


## CKD

@Susan Trần
Em có đi off không mà ý kiến trong này nhỉ?.. Nếu đi off thì chào mừng em đến với hội bọn anh  :Big Grin: .

----------


## diy1102

BQT sắp xếp cho ae Hà Nội một buổi ngoài này đi.

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## Nam CNC

anh em miền bắc cứ xắp xếp đi, cùng thứ 6 chúng ta chơi cầu truyền hình hehehe. Em khoái bia đen, bia vàng tưng tưng xỉu

----------

diy1102

----------


## anhcos

Đi buổi trưa cho máu, buổi tối mới nhậu tăng 1 xong là đã đến giờ giới nghiêm rồi, muốn đi đâu nữa cũng không được... he he

----------

Tuấn

----------


## diy1102

> anh em miền bắc cứ xắp xếp đi, cùng thứ 6 chúng ta chơi cầu truyền hình hehehe. Em khoái bia đen, bia vàng tưng tưng xỉu


Vấn đề là BQT lên tiếng mới có gì trị, chứ em là gà cớ khí, điện, cnc hô hào chả ma nào ghe hehe

----------

Tuấn

----------


## ít nói

Đi off nhớ mang món gì nhỏ để anh em đổi chác hoặc giao lưu vui nhỉ

----------

diy1102

----------


## lkcnc

Hay đấy ông bạn Hoài buôn bán ah, Anh em ngoài Bắc mừng sinh nhật sớm vào cuối tuần này đi 
Các bác lập hội chém chuối  cuối tuần mừng sinh nhật diễn đàn cái nhỉ ? 
Thứ 7 tuần này địa điểm quán đồng đội cuối đường Lê Trọng Tấn 
Thời gian 16h30 
Anh em đăng kí tham gia đăng kí trên đây hoặc inbox cho mình

----------

diy1102

----------


## Nam CNC

bác It nói dẫn theo em gái nho nhỏ xinh đẹp thì bảo đảm cha nào cũng đem theo đồ đổi liền.

----------

diy1102

----------


## biết tuốt

ngoài này ae mỗi bác 1 nơi , giỏi lắm 4,5 ông gần nhau . em đề nghị ae sinh hoạt theo " chi bộ "  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  cho tiện , khi nào đại hội sắp xếp làm bữa hoành tá tràng nhể

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Hay đấy ông bạn Hoài buôn bán ah, Anh em ngoài Bắc mừng sinh nhật sớm vào cuối tuần này đi 
> Các bác lập hội chém chuối  cuối tuần mừng sinh nhật diễn đàn cái nhỉ ? 
> Thứ 7 tuần này địa điểm quán đồng đội cuối đường Lê Trọng Tấn 
> Thời gian 16h30 
> Anh em đăng kí tham gia đăng kí trên đây hoặc inbox cho mình


Các bác buôn pải có chương trình khuyến mại mới đông ae hè.
Chứ không có chương trình thì lèo tèo lắm. Còn không thi thoảng 3 bốn ông bọn em vẫn chém suốt.

----------


## ít nói

> bác It nói dẫn theo em gái nho nhỏ xinh đẹp thì bảo đảm cha nào cũng đem theo đồ đổi liền.


cụ lúc nào cũng gái em chỉ yêu vợ và đám đồ thôi . hê hê chưa bít ngâm cứu gì với con hộp số liền 5pha pác gửi . thấy xinh xinh nên vứt đó tạm thời nhà cũng có hamonic như ai

----------


## CKD

Mấy cụ trong nam cho ý kiến nào.. em thì sáng/trưa/chiều/tối đều setup được.

Mấy bác ngoài bắc.. chắc tự Off quá, theo phong cách của AD.. nếu AD không có mặt tham dự thì không phát động đâu  :Big Grin: . Anh em biết sinh nhật, tự tổ chức ăn mừng là được rồi.

Trong này gần đây thấy toàn CKD phải ho không hà... mai mốt chắc được bầu làm trưởng ban ăn nhậu, đại diện miền nam. Ngoài ấy.. cũng nên bầu trưởng ban ăn nhậu đi là vừa hehe. Mỗi đợt off.. có trách nhiệm ho lên cho anh em hay.

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## Nam CNC

Có, em theo 1 vé , sáng chưa chiều tối chơi láng.

----------


## romvang

Có chương trình đấu giá gây quỹ từ thiện hay gì không bác. Kỹ niệm ngày đặc biệt này luôn các bác

----------


## CKD

> Có chương trình đấu giá gây quỹ từ thiện hay gì không bác. Kỹ niệm ngày đặc biệt này luôn các bác


Vụ này chắc tùy hỉ thôi :Wink:

----------


## ppgas

Cha sếp chủ tịch châu á đi thăm thị trường đúng tối 31/10 mới chịu về. Nếu ổng về sớm, e tranh thủ chạy ra chỗ off làm vài ve cùng hội. 
Và cũng tranh thủ dịp này (không biết có kịp không), em sẽ  50% vài món cho nó có tính ... lễ hội  :Smile: . Nội dung sẽ xoay quanh "stepper motor and servo motor", các bác chuẩn bị gạch đá đi...

Cảm ơn sự thân thiện của diễn đàn mà ban quản trị đã dày công xây dựng.

----------

CKD

----------


## diy1102

Báo cáo em đi họp trù bị miền bắc (hn) say quá giờ mới tỉnh để báo cáo:

Chủ tọa miền bắc:


Còn đây là thành viên mới:
Ps: các bác có thấy tay chủ tọa chém k ạ?
Và căi trán ông thành viên mới thế nào ta?

----------

biết tuốt, Gamo, Tuấn

----------


## biết tuốt

thế quái nào toàn các cụ hói  :Wink:

----------


## Nam CNC

sao mấy ông miền bắc đặc sệt trán cao chói lọi thế không biết , chắc có lẽ học nhiều suy nghĩ nhiều nên tóc nó rụng bớt nhường nếp nhăn cho não quá. :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

> sao mấy ông miền bắc đặc sệt trán cao chói lọi thế không biết , chắc có lẽ học nhiều suy nghĩ nhiều nên tóc nó rụng bớt nhường nếp nhăn cho não quá.


Báo cáo bác, em đính chính chút, mấy ông này không phải học nhiều đâu bác, lấy mẫu tóc thử ADN nhiều nên nó vậy bác ui  :Smile:

----------

diy1102, Gamo

----------


## liemgc

em new member không làm lĩnh vực này nhưng cũng hay DYI chọt phá, rất muốn có cơ hội được giao lưu với mấy anh em, em ũng hộ OFF mừng SN 4rum! :Smile:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## lkcnc

Xin phép các bác là như buổi hộp qua anh em chém chuối Hn đã có buổi off bia nho nhỏ trù bị, dự kiến cuối tuần anh em ngoài Hn có buổi off mừng sinh nhật diễn đàn sớm
Thời gian dự kiến là chiều tối thứ 7 tuần này 25/10 Anh em đăng kí tham gia để mình lên kế hoạch chi tiết

----------


## diy1102

Mình đang ký một chân.

----------


## solero

> Chủ tọa miền bắc:
> [/URL]


Ông chủ toạ này chém thì sợ lắm. Bay nóc nhà như chơi...

----------


## diy1102

> Báo cáo bác, em đính chính chút, mấy ông này không phải học nhiều đâu bác, lấy mẫu tóc thử ADN nhiều nên nó vậy bác ui


Điển hình là bác Tuấn tóc còn ít nhất ạ.

----------


## Tuấn

> Điển hình là bác Tuấn tóc còn ít nhất ạ.


Suỵt.. đừng nói cho ai biết nhá  :Smile: 




> Ông chủ toạ này chém thì sợ lắm. Bay nóc nhà như chơi...


Dạ, báo cáo bác là mấy cha này tối qua chém gió không rủ em, sáng nay em chạy qua thì thấy cái quán còn thế này thui ợ :

----------

biết tuốt, diy1102, Gamo, huyquynhbk, lkcnc, Nam CNC, quangnguyen89ck, thuhanoi

----------


## biết tuốt

> Báo cáo em đi họp trù bị miền bắc (hn) say quá giờ mới tỉnh để báo cáo:
> Chủ tọa miền bắc:
> 
> 
> Ps: các bác có thấy tay chủ tọa chém k ạ?


đang vận nội công  trông 2 cái tay khá huyền ảo  :Wink:   miệng đang đọc khẩu quyết , chuẩn bị tung chưởng  :Wink:  , thớt chộp được khoảng khắc  xuất thần   :Cool:

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> đang vận nội công  trông 2 cái tay khá huyền ảo   miệng đang đọc khẩu quyết , chuẩn bị tung chưởng  , thớt chộp được khoảng khắc  xuất thần


Em để chế độ chụp 12 tấm liên tiếp, mới chọn đc tấm này đó khà khà khà.

----------


## diy1102

Có bác nào ở Miền bác (HN) đi off theo lịch của chủ tọa (tự bọn em phong) Miền bác thì com sờ men trực tiếp tại đây cho em (thư ký) biết còn tổng hợp báo cáo chủ tọa tổ chức cho nó hoành tráng còn khoe với mấy bác Sì gòn chứ.
Ps: Như bác biết tuốt, ít nói, ngocanh,... các bác lên tiếng đi cho anh em có khí thế.

----------


## biết tuốt

em 1 suất bác nhá

----------

diy1102

----------


## CKD

Mấy bác trong nam sao mà yên ắng thế không biết.......

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Nhờ AD ghim cái thớt này trên trang chủ ạ cho nó nổi k nó trôi mất.

----------


## anhxco

ae Đà Nẵng bận mần ăn quá hay sao mà cũng k thấy tăm hơi luôn, e thì dán mắt vô cái màn hình suốt ngày, vô cái thớt ni tính cm sớm mà thôi, chờ các cụ có lời trước. Mà sao chờ mãi mấy cụ chẳng có động tỉnh gì.!!??

----------


## CKD

A/e ngoài bác năng động & hiệu quả.. không cần sinh nhật gì ráo.. vẫn off đều đều...
Chắc kiếm gạo đu dây ra ngoài ấy off ké quá hehe.

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> A/e ngoài bác năng động & hiệu quả.. không cần sinh nhật gì ráo.. vẫn off đều đều...
> Chắc kiếm gạo đu dây ra ngoài ấy off ké quá hehe.


Luôn luôn trân trọng, kính mời các bác ạ.

----------


## lkcnc

Bác Ngọc Anh có báo là sẽ đến, còn anh em nào trên này vô điểm danh tham giao nào?

----------

diy1102

----------


## Tuấn

Chết thật, em sì pam nhiều quá, lên đến thợ bậc 3 rồi mà còn chưa cài xong mach3 thì có xí hổ không cơ chứ. Bác chủ xị cứ mặc nhiên là đâu có bia thì là có cái mẹt của em nhá

----------

diy1102

----------


## emptyhb

Các bác offline ngày sáng, chiều hay tối vậy? em tỉnh xa nếu đi được chắc chỉ sáng và chiều thôi. Muốn tham gia vui cùng mấy bác cũng khó

----------

diy1102, Tuấn

----------


## solero

> ae Đà Nẵng bận mần ăn quá hay sao mà cũng k thấy tăm hơi luôn, e thì dán mắt vô cái màn hình suốt ngày, vô cái thớt ni tính cm sớm mà thôi, chờ các cụ có lời trước. Mà sao chờ mãi mấy cụ chẳng có động tỉnh gì.!!??


Ai bảo miền trung trong có động tĩnh gì? Anh em Off từ đầu tháng rầu:

----------

anhxco, ít nói, biết tuốt, diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Xin phép các bác là như buổi hộp qua anh em chém chuối Hn đã có buổi off bia nho nhỏ trù bị, dự kiến cuối tuần anh em ngoài Hn có buổi off mừng sinh nhật diễn đàn sớm
> Thời gian dự kiến là chiều tối thứ 7 tuần này 25/10 Anh em đăng kí tham gia để mình lên kế hoạch chi tiết





> Các bác offline ngày sáng, chiều hay tối vậy? em tỉnh xa nếu đi được chắc chỉ sáng và chiều thôi. Muốn tham gia vui cùng mấy bác cũng khó


Thời gian chủ tọa đua ra đó ạ.
Mà em thư ký mạn phép chốt luôn thời gian là 16h30 ngày 25/10.
Tổng hợp cái:
1. Chủ tọa;
2. Thư ký;
3. Bác cả;
4. Biết tuốt;
5. Ngọc Anh;

Ps: Bác ít nói đâu rồi? lần trước thất hẹn, lần này có đi không?

----------


## emptyhb

> Thời gian chủ tọa đua ra đó ạ.
> Mà em thư ký mạn phép chốt luôn thời gian đó chứ k phải dự kiến ạ.
> Tổng hợp cái:
> 1. Chủ tọa;
> 2. Thư ký;
> 3. Bác cả;
> 4. Biết tuốt;
> 5. Ngọc Anh;
> 
> Ps: Bác ít nói đâu rồi? lần trước thất hẹn, lần này có đi không?


Vậy em không tham gia cùng các bác được rồi

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Vậy em không tham gia cùng các bác được rồi


Chiều mà bác?

----------


## biết tuốt

> Ai bảo miền trung trong có động tĩnh gì? Anh em Off từ đầu tháng rầu:


trong này bác hói ngồi thứ 2 từ trái qua em biết , bác đầu tiên chắc blueocean ? , bác thứ 3 em chịu , bác ngồi cuối kia chắc là đại gia đồng nát đất thái  :Cool:

----------


## lkcnc

bác tham gia đi chiều bác đến sớm chút qua nhà em , một số anh em ở gần có thể tiếp bác từ trưa luôn

----------


## anhxco

> Ai bảo miền trung trong có động tĩnh gì? Anh em Off từ đầu tháng rầu:


cái này trước khi có cái topic này, hehe.
CŨng nhờ có carem mà ae ĐN có cơ hội ngồi với nhau (mặc dù không đc hùng hậu lắm)

----------


## ít nói

> Thời gian chủ tọa đua ra đó ạ.
> Mà em thư ký mạn phép chốt luôn thời gian là 16h30 ngày 25/10.
> Tổng hợp cái:
> 1. Chủ tọa;
> 2. Thư ký;
> 3. Bác cả;
> 4. Biết tuốt;
> 5. Ngọc Anh;
> 
> Ps: Bác ít nói đâu rồi? lần trước thất hẹn, lần này có đi không?


có bia ko à. bia thì em chịu thôi hê hê . có đồ gì đổi chác ko

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> có bia ko à. bia thì em chịu thôi hê hê . có đồ gì đổi chác ko


Bia vàng, bai đen có tất cho bác? Quan trọng bác có đi k?
Đổi thì bác cứ vác đi mới biết đc chứ?

----------


## ít nói

> Bia vàng, bai đen có tất cho bác? Quan trọng bác có đi k?
> Đổi thì bác cứ vác đi mới biết đc chứ?


Hi hi đi thôi . ở nhà làm gì pác nhỉ

----------


## diy1102

Tổng hợp cái:
1. Chủ tọa;
2. Thư ký;
3. Bác cả;
4. Biết tuốt;
5. Ngọc Anh;
6. Ít nói;
....

----------


## lkcnc

Bác ít nói mai có món hàng nào thì mang đi anh em đổi trác nhé

----------


## itanium7000

Em đã được bác Minh thông báo, cho e đăng ký tham gia với nhé. Em thuộc Hà Nội  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Hiện mấy a/e trong nam im hơi quá..
Mới có:
- CKD
- Nam CNC
- ppgas (chưa chắc cú vì còn chờ xếp công tác về).
- ..... chưa ai confirm giờ hay ý kiến gì hết. Kiểu này chắc huỷ buổi off, chờ dịp khác quá, riêng CKD chạy qua Nam CNC trà chanh chém gió là xong  :Big Grin: .
Những kiểu xin ý kiến này khó ghê, a/e không biết ý thế nào, chỉ thấy thanks tá lả, không biết đường nào mà né nữa.

----------

diy1102

----------


## Nam CNC

ăn nhậu bỏ nút thanks đi cho rồi, đóng tiền đi , đóng tiền rồi không đi không sao !!! hehehe

----------

diy1102

----------


## writewin

anh em miền trung thì nhậu nhẹt tập trung thì ít lắm nhưng lại rai cà phe cà pháo tại xưởng em thì nhiều lần rồi, ^^
hay đợt này cũng làm 1 buổi lai rai bia phá mồi là chính 1 buổi nhé anh em, địa điểm thì cho mấy anh chọn hoặc quán gần xưởng em, đảm bảo giá sinh viên rẻ rề, còn hoặc ko thì làm tại xưởng em cũng dc, nướng thịt heo uống bia đãm bảo đô tăng gấp đôi ^^, hoặc uống nước ngọt thì ợ to gấp đôi ( nước ngọt thì xưởng em ko thiếu mấy thùng cũng có )

đại ca nào đồng ý thì hú em tiếng nhé ^^,

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Tổng hợp cái:
1. Chủ tọa;
2. Thư ký;
3. Bác cả;
4. Biết tuốt;
5. Ngọc Anh;
6. Ít nói;
7. Itanium7000;
Và một số ae nữa chưa chốt hết.

----------


## ít nói

Có mấy con máy tiện này ai xơi gì ko hà

----------


## thuhanoi

Xe gì mà buông lái nhỏ xíu thé bác

----------


## diy1102

Sao lại đăng ở đây. Buôn bán có chỗ hẳn hoi mà.

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## anhcos

Mình đăng ký 1 vé nha, Hưng ráng đi off luôn em, lâu rồi chưa có dịp gặp mặt.

----------


## ít nói

> Sao lại đăng ở đây. Buôn bán có chỗ hẳn hoi mà.


Có cái bãi cụ nào thích em chỉ thôi mà . ko buôn ko buôn
Spindle ăn kim loại bạc đồng 700000xxx

----------

diy1102

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Tổng hợp cái:
> 1. Chủ tọa;
> 2. Thư ký;
> 3. Bác cả;
> 4. Biết tuốt;
> 5. Ngọc Anh;
> 6. Ít nói;
> 7. Itanium7000;
> Và một số ae nữa chưa chốt hết.


 Cho em xin phép đến muộn một chút ạ. Vì em ở mãi Hưng Yên nên về hơi muộn. Mời bác Tuấn "hói" nữa ạ

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Cho em xin phép đến muộn một chút ạ. Vì em ở mãi Hưng Yên nên về hơi muộn. Mời bác Tuấn "hói" nữa ạ


Anh em sẽ chờ bác. A Tuấn có trong danh sách là bác cả đấy ạ.

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ít nói

> Anh em sẽ chờ bác. A Tuấn có trong danh sách là bác cả đấy ạ.


Ít nói qua rủ cụ zinken đi cho vui . hê hê có thời đã từng là hội trưởng hội cnc bên diễn đàn củ hành . ai ở thời đầu chắc bit hết

----------


## lekimhung

> Mình đăng ký 1 vé nha, Hưng ráng đi off luôn em, lâu rồi chưa có dịp gặp mặt.


Để em xin phép vợ cái đã, lúc này đang bị cấm nhậu anh ơi.

----------


## diy1102

> Ít nói qua rủ cụ zinken đi cho vui . hê hê có thời đã từng là hội trưởng hội cnc bên diễn đàn củ hành . ai ở thời đầu chắc bit hết


Có mời bác ấy rồi, bác ấy báo thu xếp. Bác ít nói mời nữa chắc bác ấy đi ạ.

----------


## CKD

> Để em xin phép vợ cái đã, lúc này đang bị cấm nhậu anh ơi.


Bia đen tốt sức khỏe anh ơi. Nhập hội bia đen nào  :Wink:

----------


## lkcnc

Hội chém chuối Hà Nội đã ra nhập thêm chú it nói, mai cố gắng thu xếp chạy qua nhé

----------


## lekimhung

> Bia đen tốt sức khỏe anh ơi. Nhập hội bia đen nào


Vậy thì ok, em xin 1 vé, 24/7 đều được.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

vui qué, vui qué, các bác ngoài ấy hoành tráng quá...

----------


## lkcnc

> vui qué, vui qué, các bác ngoài ấy hoành tráng quá...


Bác bay ra Hà Nội tụ họp anh em cho vui nào

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## itanium7000

> Có mấy con máy tiện này ai xơi gì ko hà


Máy tiện thì em không quan tâm nhưng em quan tâm cái bàn rãnh chữ T ở phía sau đó.

----------


## lkcnc

Em biết bãi này ở đâu rồi

----------


## ít nói

> Máy tiện thì em không quan tâm nhưng em quan tâm cái bàn rãnh chữ T ở phía sau đó.


Mình thích cái mặt bàn sau nó 200kg

----------


## biết tuốt

em cũng biết , nhìn là em biết  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ABCNC

Vậy là off tối thứ Sáu 31/10 ở SG hảy bác CKD, e đăng ký 1 vé  :Smile: , chắc lên hơi trễ chút (mà off tới chiều T7 thì cũng ko trễ lắm), đang rủ MrL, Romvang.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## diy1102

Hôm nay off có chút vấn đề: chủ tọa đến muộn k một lời từ biệt. Rất may, ae mời được bác Chương (bác Chương là ai ae tự khám pá nhé. Bác Chương bên pải)
Sr ae là mải nhậu lên k có a tổng thể mà chỉ có ảnh gần tổng thể:

----------

itanium7000, Nam CNC, ngocanhld2802, thuhanoi, Tuấn, zinken2

----------


## CKD

> Vậy là off tối thứ Sáu 31/10 ở SG hảy bác CKD, e đăng ký 1 vé , chắc lên hơi trễ chút (mà off tới chiều T7 thì cũng ko trễ lắm), đang rủ MrL, Romvang.


Trên tinh thần là như thế bác ạ.

----------


## diy1102

Còn đây là ảnh bác biết tuốt đang chém gió thay chủ tọa:

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, conga, emptyhb, Gamo, Nam CNC, ngocanhld2802, thucongmynghe79, Tuấn, zinken2

----------


## thucongmynghe79

ha ha nhìn tếu nhỉ, vui quá, chắc chìm hết hã cụ, mình ở đây đơn thân độc mã quá

----------

diy1102

----------


## itanium7000

Hôm nay em ngủ quên, cứ cuối tuần theo thói quen là ngủ một trận  :Frown:

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Hôm nay em ngủ quên, cứ cuối tuần theo thói quen là ngủ một trận


E lạy bác.

----------


## lkcnc

Sáng nay anh em lại cafe Mộc Trần Đại Nghĩa nhỉ các bác.

----------


## diy1102

Cafe mộc đây, em ngồi 1 mình 20 phút roài.

----------

ngocanhld2802, Tuấn

----------


## biết tuốt

các bác lại có vụ gì đấy , em vừa mới mò dây

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Hôm qua ae hẹn sang nay cafe mộc mà. Hix hay e say nhớ lộn.
Em cũng muốn ngủ mà sợ trễ giờ các bác cho out vật mà lại gưỡng mẫu quá đâm ra ngồi mm.
Ps: cụ ít nói trả em cái hướng dẫn của usb planet đây!

----------


## ít nói

> Hôm qua ae hẹn sang nay cafe mộc mà. Hix hay e say nhớ lộn.
> Em cũng muốn ngủ mà sợ trễ giờ các bác cho out vật mà lại gưỡng mẫu quá đâm ra ngồi mm.
> Ps: cụ ít nói trả em cái hướng dẫn của usb planet đây!


Đó ko phải tờ hướng dẫn đó là bộ hóa đơn hàng .trời ơi cần gì hd thiết kế trực quan thế còn gì

----------

diy1102

----------


## emptyhb

Vui thế các bác nhỉ. Ở đây biêt mặt mỗi bác Chương với bác Hoài.

----------

diy1102

----------


## biết tuốt

cha kiên này dìm hàng em ghê ,
sau cuộc họ trù bị vẫn chưa thấy chủ tọa và các bô lão  đưa ra " nghị quyết " chương trình hành động , tầm nhìn 5, 10 ,20 năm   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   và để lên tầm cao mới   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
âu cũng do ở xa " trung ương " nên  dân tỉnh lẻ (biển 29 lẻ nhá  :Big Grin: )  bọn em không có nghị quyết  gì
mong các bác " trung ương " họp phát rồi cho nghị quyết để bọn em theo  :Cool: 
em có sai nhời chỗ nào các bác bỏ quá

----------


## diy1102

> cha kiên này dìm hàng em ghê ,
> sau cuộc họ trù bị vẫn chưa thấy chủ tọa và các bô lão  đưa ra " nghị quyết " chương trình hành động , tầm nhìn 5, 10 ,20 năm    và để lên tầm cao mới   
> âu cũng do ở xa " trung ương " nên  dân tỉnh lẻ (biển 29 lẻ nhá )  bọn em không có nghị quyết  gì
> mong các bác " trung ương " họp phát rồi cho nghị quyết để bọn em theo 
> em có sai nhời chỗ nào các bác bỏ quá


Em dìm gì bác đâu ạ.
Nghị quyết em làm thơ ký nên đã có trong đầu. Nhưng chưa có ý kiến nên chưa nổ ạ.

----------


## lkcnc

Tình hình là chưa có nghị quyết nên chúng ta về suy nghĩ hẹn 2 tuần sau sẽ off để cố gắng có nghị quyết nhỉ bác DIY

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Lần sau em ứ chới với các bác nữa. Cao xu việt nam giờ qua tốt nên kéo dài mãi k đứt.

----------


## lkcnc

> Lần sau em ứ chới với các bác nữa. Cao xu việt nam giờ qua tốt nên kéo dài mãi k đứt.


Thiếu bác sao được chứ

----------

diy1102

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Sáng nay anh em lại cafe Mộc Trần Đại Nghĩa nhỉ các bác.


 Ông này nói đi nói lại, làm tôi lỡ buổi chầu sớm với bác Tuấn và bác Kiên.... ghét thật

----------

diy1102

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Nào chúng ta cùng nâng cốc ....

----------

anhcos, ít nói, biết tuốt, CKD, diy1102, Tuấn

----------


## anhcos

Sinh nhật lần này cụ Nhatson có tham gia không, có khá nhiều người "mong ước" gặp cụ đấy.  
Còn cụ Gamo nữa, lâu rồi chưa có dịp nâng ly.

----------


## CKD

Bác nào trong nam hóng vụ này thì inbox em cái số phone nhé.., hiện tại địa điểm chưa chốt, nếu không có gì thay đổi thì phần lớn khã năng là ngày *31/10, lúc 18h30-19h, Quán số 4 Lý Thường Kiệt* nhé. Ai có ý kiến thêm gì thì tranh thủ, em chọn điểm này vì phần lớn anh em đã off ở đây nên biết chổ rồi. Nếu có gì thay đổi vào giờ chót thì em sẽ chủ động alo để có thể cập nhật kịp thời.

Nhân đây em cập nhật sanh sách..
- CKD (số phone dưới sign)
- Nam CNC
- ahdvip
- anhcos
- lekimhung
- ABCNC (hiện chưa confirm nên chưa biết)
- Mr.L (hiện chưa confirm nên chưa biết)
- romvang (hiện chưa confirm nên chưa biết)
- CBNN (hiện chưa confirm nên chưa biết, tinh thần là có mặt)
- ppgas (không chắc đi kịp vì chờ xếp nhớn)
- Gamo (chưa thấy lên tiếng)

Hiện với những anh em đã lên tiếng thì xét thấy off bia đen hay vàng gì cũng vậy, tỷ lệ sam sam rồi à. Nêu liệu chăng chúng ta xếp một buổi off chỉ với bia đen.. để có thể bình tỉnh trao đổi nhiều vấn đề hơn. Ngoài việc chém gió.. thành bão, chúng ta còn có thể tìm hiểu thêm về sở trường của mỗi cá nhân. Biết đâu sau buổi off chúng ta có thể có khá nhiều dự án mới phát sinh từ sự cộng tác giữa các thành viên  :Big Grin: . Nghe đồn là bác Nhat Son là độc chỉ bia đen, ngại mùi dầu mở. Không biết buổi off chai với bia đen thì bác có ham hố không? 

Em còn muốn thông qua buổi off này, chúng ta tranh thủ bàn thêm một số điểm mạnh, củng cố thêm niềm tin bla bla, sau đó đóng góp, đề nghị BQT hướng phát triển sắp tới. Em nghĩ vấn đề này vì thấy gần đây diễn đàn tuy có phát triển, nhưng có phần miên man quá. Nội dung nhiều, phong phú nhưng không cô động, bài viết loãng & spam nhiều quá. Liệu chăng có giải pháp nào hoàn hảo trong trường hợp này? Diễn đàn vẫn luôn sôi động, vui, nhưng đồng thời bài viết vẫn luôn cô động & có giá trị. Giúp cho những bạn mới tham gia nhanh chóng hòa nhập hơn  :Wink:

----------

anhcos, duonghoang, ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Bác nào trong nam hóng vụ này thì inbox em cái số phone nhé.., hiện tại địa điểm chưa chốt, nếu không có gì thay đổi thì phần lớn khã năng là ngày *31/10, lúc 18h30-19h, Quán số 4 Lý Thường Kiệt* nhé. Ai có ý kiến thêm gì thì tranh thủ, em chọn điểm này vì phần lớn anh em đã off ở đây nên biết chổ rồi. Nếu có gì thay đổi vào giờ chót thì em sẽ chủ động alo để có thể cập nhật kịp thời.
> 
> Nhân đây em cập nhật sanh sách..
> - CKD (số phone dưới sign)
> - Nam CNC
> - ahdvip
> - anhcos
> - lekimhung
> - ABCNC (hiện chưa confirm nên chưa biết)
> ...


Cảm ơn bác vì cho tên em trong danh sách. 
Từ 6 giờ sáng hôm qua đến giờ ngủ đúng 1 tiếng. Keng thẻng quá!! Tuy nhiên cũng dui vì cũng hiệu quả :Smile: .
Làm culi wài cực thiệt các bác ơi. Không tham gia cụng ly được rồi dù cho rất ...thèm  :Smile: 
Sẽ cố  ...  sẽ cố ...

----------


## biết tuốt

đất nhậu mà các cụ kín tiếng thế   :Wink:

----------


## CBNN

Em có mặt tại SG rùi!

----------


## culitruong

> Em có mặt tại SG rùi!


đi xe hay đi du thuyền vào vậy ?

----------


## duonghoang

> Nhân đây em cập nhật sanh sách..
> - CKD (số phone dưới sign)
> - Nam CNC
> - ahdvip
> - anhcos
> - lekimhung
> - ABCNC (hiện chưa confirm nên chưa biết)
> - Mr.L (hiện chưa confirm nên chưa biết)
> - romvang (hiện chưa confirm nên chưa biết)
> ...


--- Sao ko có tên em gì hết  :Frown: (

----------


## CBNN

em đi xe bus . em nghe nói dạo này SG ít mưa với thoát nước cũng tốt nên đi thuyền sợ mắc cạn bác ợ :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## biết tuốt

bác GAMO mà không đi em đoán 1 là ân oán giang hồ 2 là quá xấu trai hehe bác gà đâu gáy lên phát đê  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Bác nào trong nam hóng vụ này thì inbox em cái số phone nhé.., hiện tại địa điểm chưa chốt, nếu không có gì thay đổi thì phần lớn khã năng là ngày *31/10, lúc 18h30-19h, Quán số 4 Lý Thường Kiệt* nhé. Ai có ý kiến thêm gì thì tranh thủ, em chọn điểm này vì phần lớn anh em đã off ở đây nên biết chổ rồi. Nếu có gì thay đổi vào giờ chót thì em sẽ chủ động alo để có thể cập nhật kịp thời.


 Sau vụ chưa đi đến thống nhất và kết luận từ phiên họp lần trước, không biết chủ tọa và thư ký Bắc kỳ có định nối cầu truyền hình hai đầu đất nước không nhỉ ?

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Sau vụ chưa đi đến thống nhất và kết luận từ phiên họp lần trước, không biết chủ tọa và thư ký Bắc kỳ có định nối cầu truyền hình hai đầu đất nước không nhỉ ?


Bác cả có hẹn cuối Tuần gặp nhau không biết là nếu có thể thì Mai ta lại tiếp tục thôi he he he.

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, đi chứ, đi chứ, tại ko hiểu sao ko thấy bài viết này của cha CKD, nói chuyện với lão Nam mới biết.

Lão Biết tuốt kỳ này vẫn chưa vào Sì Gòn à?

----------


## biết tuốt

@ bác gà . em chưa bác ạ , kế hoạch bị thay đổi , như khi nào vào nhất định gặt tất cả các bác  :Wink:

----------


## lkcnc

Mừng sinh nhật diễn đàn,hy vọng rằng diễn đàn ngày một phát triển

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

chúc mừng sinh nhật ạ, tối em không ghé qua được, cho em ủng hộ các bác thùng bia hjhj, chúc các bác vui vẻ nha  :Big Grin: 
bác nào chủ xị để em liên lạc nào hehehe

----------


## CKD

Tình hình là như đã thông báo, địa điểm & giờ không có gì thay đổi.

----------


## lekimhung

Xin lỗi các bác, hôm nay em kẹt không tới được như đã hứa, hẹn lại đợt sau em tới ạ.

----------


## huanpt

@CKD. Tớ bận trông con. Nếu qua chắc làm 1 phát rồi chạy. Chịu hông?

----------


## anhxco

Tình hình nhậu nhẹt thế nào mà không thấy các bác update nhỉ?! hay là ham cụng ly quá!?

----------

diy1102

----------


## ABCNC

Hây za, chắc quắc cần câu hết rồi  :Smile:

----------

diy1102

----------


## ahdvip

báo cáo là em đã về nhà thành công, keke

----------

biết tuốt, diy1102, Gamo

----------


## CKD

CKD xin thay mặt diễn đàn, thay mặt anh em hội off HCM xin chân thành cảm ơn tấm lòng của bác *quangnguyen89ck*. Tấm lòng của bác đã được anh em đón nhận và ghi vào lòng ạ.

Tình hình là đã có ảnh.




Xem thêm ở các chủ đề để biết thêm tên nhân vật nhé
- Dự là offline đột xuất tối t7 tới
- Offline tất niên tết ta đi anh em ơi

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, diy1102, duonghoang, quangnguyen89ck, Tuấn

----------


## CKD

Ố.. ánh mắt của bác ấy sao thế???????????????????

----------

diy1102

----------


## biết tuốt

e hèm mấy quán nhậu trong nam thích nhất ngắm mấy em phục vụ  :Big Grin:

----------


## biết tuốt

em nhận ra , bác nam , CKD , có 2 bác đeo kính , 1 là advip  bác kia có phải nhất sơn ?  :Big Grin:   bác áo đen cuối cùng phải bác truongculi  không ạ ?  bác Gamo có phải bác ao trắng  mập mập  :Big Grin:   bác râu quai nó phong độ em chịu  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   còn bác áo xanh hiền lành ngồi giữa 2 bác đeo kinh là ai nhỉ?

----------


## diy1102

> e hèm mấy quán nhậu trong nam thích nhất ngắm mấy em phục vụ


Thôi đi cụ, cụ lo lấy vợ đi.

----------


## duonghoang

Báo cáo em là đứa có râu, biệt danh là Hoàng râu  :Smile: )

----------

biết tuốt, diy1102

----------


## CKD

Sau khi tìm hiểu ánh mắt hơi lạ của bác đeo kính... CKD phát hiện nguyên do... ánh mắt ấy & ánh mắt này

----------

biết tuốt, diy1102

----------


## lekimhung

Bị vợ nhăn.

----------


## CBNN

> em nhận ra , bác nam , CKD , có 2 bác đeo kính , 1 là advip  bác kia có phải nhất sơn ?   bác áo đen cuối cùng phải bác truongculi  không ạ ?  bác Gamo có phải bác ao trắng  mập mập   bác râu quai nó phong độ em chịu   còn bác áo xanh hiền lành ngồi giữa 2 bác đeo kinh là ai nhỉ?


em mặc áo xanh ợ . còn bác áo đen xa xa là bác anhcos .
Hôm nay làm quen đc với bác GAMO và bác  Anhcos vui quá !
@ mà sao em thầu nhiều đuông dừa thế mà chẵng thấy thấm gì ... chắc hàng nuôi công nghiệp nên ít chất lượng hay sao ý

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

Nhậu bia đen đã đời tới sáng nay vợ mới báo cáo anh Thuhanoi chuyển vào quỹ ăn nhậu anh em 300K hehehehe biết trước là chơi thêm mấy lon nữa cho nó say HAHAHA. Chân thành cảm ơn anh Thuhanoi đã đóng góp cho cái quỹ ăn nhậu chém gió này , chúng em ghi lòng khắc dạ .

----------

anhcos, ít nói, thuhanoi

----------


## ít nói

> Nhậu bia đen đã đời tới sáng nay vợ mới báo cáo anh Thuhanoi chuyển vào quỹ ăn nhậu anh em 300K hehehehe biết trước là chơi thêm mấy lon nữa cho nó say HAHAHA. Chân thành cảm ơn anh Thuhanoi đã đóng góp cho cái quỹ ăn nhậu chém gió này , chúng em ghi lòng khắc dạ .


đợt tới cụ nam phải mang ý đồ thửa đi để bán cho anh em đi nhậu cùng . ( đồ thửa ko bán trên kênh online chỉ bán theo kiểu khách hàng rỉ tai nhau ) hí hí

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## newbieCNC

> Ố.. ánh mắt của bác ấy sao thế???????????????????
> Đính kèm 4526


Có phải bác nhatson Huyền thoại ko ah?

----------

